# Mann Lake 5-frame nucs



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Good eye Buckybee!
I too am partial to the box joint version, but as you say the one in the picture is something else. Last year I bought about 60 of the nuc boxes and love them. 
I will be going to the Mann Lake store in Hackensack,MN tomarrow and will check on that. I want to pick up 15 of the budget 10 frame deep boxes but as I look at the picture of them It looks like they too are using a lap type joint. not like the pics of the higher grade boxs .
I like the box joints because it keeps my boxs square and takes out some of the woops factor, unlike the rabbit joints which can slide during assembly and give you (me) something other than a nice square box...Thanks for the heads up Buckybee. 

==McBee7==


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

too bad the old boxes were great, good thing I bought all mine last year.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I talked with mann lake ant they went to the rabbit joint about 6 weeks ago. the finger joint is no longer being produced. if you go to an outlet and they have some in stock, better grab them.


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

What a disappointment, I like the box joints. I guess I will be shopping for hive bodies elsewhere.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

The side panels are the same as the side panels for the deeps. So wonder why they stopped cutting out the narrower end panels for the nucs?


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I use rabbets. They work as well as fingers in nucs. There are less cuts in a rabbet jointed box as the sides are just two plain boards cut to 19 1/8".


----------



## Buckybee (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm with you Risky, and the end panels don't even have cut outs to deal with either. Oh well, I'm sure they had their reasons. First time I have ever had a reason to be disappointed with Mann Lake. Guess I will hafta go to plan "B"....whatever that's gonna be. May cut some deeps in half and make some 4-frame boxes in the short term. Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

You could always order from Shastina. They make their NUC boxes the same way that MannLake used to.


----------



## Buckybee (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks drlonzo.....I will check them out.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Old New

Glad I got mine for this season already...


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

I bought 5 of the new style nucs today just to try them out and 15 of the budget deeps. All the different deep grades have the finger joints yet and the prices were as in their paper catalog not the online prices. But maybe that was because I picked them up. no shipping costs. May have to use their nucs boxes for patterns to make my own.....

= = McBee7==


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Glorybee has five frame NUCs for $20. finger joints too. A little more assembly, but I enjoy it.


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

Glad I learnt to make my own finger joints .


----------



## Ddawg (Feb 17, 2012)

In the past I have purchased the majority of my hive wooden ware from a local dealer who has cypress wood hives. Last year I needed to get my Mann Lake order up to $100 for free shipping so I ordered a nuc. but I noticed the Mann Lake nuc boxes are considerably larger than my cypress equipment, has anyone else had this issue? Or is it perhaps my cypress nuc boxes are to small?
I don't have this problem between my cypress mediums and Mann Lake mediums.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Ddawg, I think the problem is that there is no industry standard for the width of a 5 frame nuc. Mann Lake's is 9 5/8", Miller Bee Supply's is 9 1/4", using 3/4 lumber it looks like the one here in the build it yourself section is 9 1/8".
I settled on 9" which condemns me to a life of box building my own boxes - there are worse ways of passing the winter.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ddawg said:


> but I noticed the Mann Lake nuc boxes are considerably larger than my cypress equipment, has anyone else had this issue?


I'm not sure if its by accident or design, but the Mann Lake nuc is the perfect width so you don't have to remove a frame to put a normal size wood queen cage in. So you can call it an issue or an advanced design.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Are they changing the joints on their 8 & 10 frame boxes too? I just received an order of 10 frame deep boxes that have the finger joint. I plan to cut some in half and make two nuc boxes from each.


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

All the 10frame boxs still have the finger joints.Here are some budget boxs I got last week at ML....



Here are some NUCS from last year that I just assembled last week....If I wine enough to my wife she lets me build them inside my little office space (front porch) 



==McBee7==


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Earl, instead of whining - give wine to the wife! Then the good lady may let you build boxes anywhere. 
http://s1110.photobucket.com/user/A...449153016098_zps7sxoxj7t.jpg.html?sort=3&o=12


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

The mann lake nuc boxes will hold 6 standard plastic frames, I hope the new ones still do. It keeps everything tight when moving swarm boxes.



Ddawg said:


> In the past I have purchased the majority of my hive wooden ware from a local dealer who has cypress wood hives. Last year I needed to get my Mann Lake order up to $100 for free shipping so I ordered a nuc. but I noticed the Mann Lake nuc boxes are considerably larger than my cypress equipment, has anyone else had this issue? Or is it perhaps my cypress nuc boxes are to small?
> I don't have this problem between my cypress mediums and Mann Lake mediums.


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

wildbranch2007 said:


> I'm not sure if its by accident or design, but the Mann Lake nuc is the perfect width so you don't have to remove a frame to put a normal size wood queen cage in. So you can call it an issue or an advanced design.


I like the extra width because it fits an internal feeder and 4 frames nicely. Before getting them I had made up a few of my own nucs, and they are so tight with a feeder that it takes everything I've got to get the frames out. Since I got the Mann Lake nucs, I've changed my design to fit them and beekeeping is now a bit more pleasant.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

What about the thickness? Is it the same as the old?


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

Why are so many of you looking for finger joints? I have both, and don't really have a preference except that the rabbet joint is easier to seal on the cut ends than the finger joints (less cross grain cuts). Is it just the way they look? I do like the way they look but I don't think that would make me change who I buy from :scratch:


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

FONhoney, the external and internal dementions are the same on both versions of the box , and they stack perfectly yet...

==McBee7==


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

McBee

You just might have some over wintering possibilities in that room too. Long clear plastic tube, cut small hole in window.


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

LOL---I think you have something there Risky!!
But to get started on that project, I would have to implement Adrians aproach and lubricate both myself and the wife with wine untill SPRING arrives...haha..  

==McBee7==


----------



## SugarbeatCo (Dec 27, 2014)

Its just a stronger glue joint. The end grain to side grain has little strength, without mechanical fasteners (which will fail over time) the rabbet joint is worthless.. The long grain to long grain glue box joint is tougher than the wood, I think people pin nail them so they dont have to have the box clamped while the glue dries. Rabbet joints and box joint have pretty close to the same amount of end grain exposure which is usually painted anyways..I dont think you aren't saving any work there.


----------



## Vince (Jun 22, 2014)

I just put together 5 of each style. I found that the rabbit joints had a better fit and were less likely to split. The box joints were either too tight or too loose. The big item I did not like with the new boxes were the handles. The new boxes come with external handles that have to be attached. The old boxes had the handles cut into the sides of the box. Luckily I came up with a way to cut handles into the boxes with a table saw and dado blade. I will cut them in tonight and make a video of the process. Once set up it takes about 15 seconds per handle to cut. Since I am cutting them anyway I will cut one on all 4 sides.

Vince


----------



## Vince (Jun 22, 2014)

OK, when I got home today I cut the handles into the nuc bodies. Here is the video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvHfd7UzWmE

Vince


----------



## dleemc1 (Dec 31, 2012)

yes, but then the shipping is 17.50 for one a total of 37.45. I may go back and check what shipping would be on 5-10- or 20?


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks Vince. You make it look easy.
I pre-drilled all my nail holes in the board it passes through, and let it sink into the 2nd board and I had no splits or cracks in both versions. At any rate, I don't feel crafty enough to do the dado finger joints but I do think I can handle the rabbit joints and intend to make some of my own boxes. I bought some 1by 12 lumber at Menards this week for 1.37 per lineal foot (quality grade) and figure one box will take about 5 lineal ft. (20+20+10+10) at a cost of $6.85 so when it warms up a bit (-18F for tonight)
I'll build a few more boxes....10 boxs for about $70 instead of upwards of $130...
Stay warm all, you can almost smell spring...
PS-I took a ride today to inspect some yards for 2015...
it was 7 above but the sun was shining and you could 
smell spring 

==McBee7==


----------



## Vince (Jun 22, 2014)

I guess you don't want to hear that it was 72 degrees here in San Jose, CA today? Lumber is much more expensive here and I found it is almost cheaper to buy un-assembled boxes if I can get free shipping. I have made bee boxes in the past from scrap lumber. I will probable make more in the future if I can get the scrap wood.

Vince


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

The cleats would have been a lot better with a 15 to 20 degree angle on them - Od frank style. They are much more ergonomic than square/rectangle profile cleats.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Well I guess some people do not like change.I do know one thing I have never seen Rossman 
woodware (with a box joint or finger joint) it has a rabbit a joint. To each their own .


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

After much research I stumbled upon a decent deal if you want finger joints in your five frame nucs. Brushy Mountain offers five frame nucs with finger joints for $15.50 if you order five or more. When I went through the checkout process, normal ground shipping charges were applied, but there was a pull down menu for shipping options. When I pulled down the menu for shipping, there was an option for "online free shipping". As this is never mentioned on the website, I called BM to confirm this was an option and the nucs did have finger joints. The answer was yes on both, and the lady explained that anything that ships with no special packing required (ie: no glass items) on orders over $150 dollars ships free. She did not ask my location, so I don't know if that makes a difference. So I ended up ordering 10 deep five frame nucs (unassembled) at a total cost (shipping included) for $155. This is the best deal I have found on 5 frame nucs with finger joints, hope this helps some folks. Here is a link to the online catalog page. http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/5-Frame-Standard-9-5_8-Nuc-Body-empty/productinfo/756/


----------



## Buckybee (Jan 24, 2011)

That sounds like a good deal....thanks! I hope the inside measurements are close to the same.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

The measurements are close but not the same as Mann Lake's old finger joint nucs. I think they're a little smaller...


----------



## Buckybee (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh well.....can't have everything. Looks like the Brushy Boxes have hand holds on the ends....that's a plus that Mann Lake didn't have.


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

in case someone misunderstood -- that is for nuc supers/bodies not including bottom board or top. They are noticeably narrower than Mann lake but you can mix them up acceptably.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

dynemd said:


> The measurements are close but not the same as Mann Lake's old finger joint nucs. I think they're a little smaller...


1 cm smaller.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

1cm might keep me from squeezing that 6th plastic frame in.


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

1 cm. =0.393 inches

3/8 of an inch +

==McBee7==


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

I will post the dimensions when I get the shipment.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Thanks, My mistake was thinking mm not cm. The 6th frame was tight in the old style box would never fit the new one if 1 cm smaller


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

Sorry for the delayed response on the Brushy Mountain 5 frame nuc dimensions. The outside width is 9 1/4 inches, and I can say for certain that it is a bit smaller than Mann Lake's nuc. I think ML nuc is 9 5/8 inches wide. A 'pro feeder' one gallon type will not fit with four frames, and I am only guessing, but I don't think six plastic frames will fit either. The BM nucs are of high quality, and I like the handles being on all four sides. BM also offers medium (6 5/8") nucs. The shipping was very quick as well. I have put together both rabbet and box joint hive bodies, and for me, the box joints square up better and are easier to assemble. With the rabbet joint, the glued corners often slide out of place a bit when nailing with the pneumatic stapler. I also had several ads with dozens of pictures of five frame hives for sale using the box joints, another reason I didn't like the change. Not to mention, the ML nucs went up about $4 each this year as well. I don't mind change every now and then, but this change at ML was pretty big imo.


----------

